# advise on hunting rabbits near harrison



## beagle fun (Feb 24, 2010)

I have recently bought a cabin in Harrison Michigan, and I looking for some help on good areas to look for rabbits. I have never hunted that far north. Does anyone have some knowledge to pass along on how to hunt snowshoes?


----------



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

just north of you in roscommon is a lot of state land that would be a good place to start with I dont do a lot of showhoes running with my dog but I do know of a few spots on oilfield headquarters off old 27 just got to get out and search the swamps and along the edges of the clear cuts.happy hunting


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Huron national forrest is close to there. Just look for the thickest crap u can find and let the dogs do what they do.


----------



## standdup (Feb 16, 2010)

If you go about 4.5 miles north on Old State Rd. to where it meets the Leota Grade there's a nice swamp there where we always found some snowshoes. Good luck.

Dave


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

When you jump one whistle loudly and they will stop then shoot away


----------

